# iOS 13



## WheresMyPopcorn (Sep 15, 2019)

Has anyone upgraded to iOS 13 and used Uber Driver? How does the the app work with the upgrade? I have CarPlay so I am eager to try it out but leery of bugs. ?


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Works just the same as it did before.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

quicker smoother.


----------



## maxthepoke (Sep 20, 2016)

No problems


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

I upgraded to an iPhone 11 and iOS 13 and I'm having a problem. I use Waze for navigation and when Waze is on the screen with a ride taking place, I do not get an audible/vibration notice for "new ride" notifications. I've had so many of these things time out because I never noticed them that my acceptance rate is too low. 

I reported this to Uber and apparently other drivers have experienced this as well.

And before you ask, yes. Notifications, noise, haptics, all that stuff is turned on.


----------



## SFRichard1 (Jul 13, 2019)

soundude said:


> I upgraded to an iPhone 11 and iOS 13 and I'm having a problem. I use Waze for navigation and when Waze is on the screen with a ride taking place, I do not get an audible/vibration notice for "new ride" notifications. I've had so many of these things time out because I never noticed them that my acceptance rate is too low.
> 
> I reported this to Uber and apparently other drivers have experienced this as well.
> 
> And before you ask, yes. Notifications, noise, haptics, all that stuff is turned on.


I also noticed this. I have an SE and use Google Maps. Now I make sure the Uber App is open on the phone, and use Google Maps via CarPlay.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Update to iOS 13.1


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

Best part of the upgrade is Appleplay. You can now have Waze on the car screen and Uber Driver on the phone. No more awkward flipping back to Driver to see address or take new ride request while on current ride


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

No issues with the upgrade here


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

HNLDriver said:


> Best part of the upgrade is Appleplay. You can now have Waze on the car screen and Uber Driver on the phone. No more awkward flipping back to Driver to see address or take new ride request while on current ride


CarPlay works well too...?


----------

